# Bees All Over This Shrub; Do You Know What It Is?



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

:scratch:


----------



## AnnieBee (Jun 30, 2015)

It may be a variety of Holly. Lots of Holly varieties, and some leaves look smooth and glossy like your photo.
The flowers look similar to my Holly, and the bees are all over it.


----------



## Cadence (Mar 31, 2014)

I would guess Burford Holly by the flowers


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks, all. I hadn't even considered holly, but I think you're right. Not sure about the type...the burford holly has a different looking fruit from what I can tell on the internet. But you've gotten me on the right track.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a Manhattan Euonymous. https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynfitzgerald/3943250553


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

ruthiesbees said:


> That is a Manhattan Euonymous. https://www.flickr.com/photos/evelynfitzgerald/3943250553


That's it! Thank you! The power of the interwebs...


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Bee Arthur said:


> That's it! Thank you! The power of the interwebs...


The 4 year degree in Horticulture from Virginia Tech helped a little too


----------

